# Sirius Radio



## Audihab1 (Sep 19, 2007)

I really need to know how do I install sat radio in my Audi A4 with Navigation Plus, I have a set button for sat radio. My dealership wants 700.00 to install, I think thats crazy.....


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Sirius Radio (Audihab1)*

try and get just the tuner. don't have them install it.


----------



## cmd11 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am trying to do the same thing. Getting a tuner is doable, but what about the wiring? How does one connect the tuner to the back of the Nav radio? Are the wires part of the CD changer harness or does it plug into a different part of the Nav unit?


----------

